# Happy Chinese New Year



## Hooked (6/2/19)

Xīnnián kuàilè to all our Chinese suppliers!

May this Year of the Pig bring you health, wealth and many happy vapes!

@3avape , @Heaven Gifts, @3FVape, @Ave40

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------

